# Milton dam



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Been there 2 times this week already. All the conditions seem perfect. And still nothing. Getting tired of driving 30mins just to get skunked. I was wondering if any of you local guys could keep me up to date or p.m. me so I'm not wasting time and gas every other day.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Is the lake open off of landsinger?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Lansinger is at mogadore. Jersey St is at Milton and point view at the other ramp.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm talking below the dam in the river*


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> I'm talking below the dam in the river*


Yeah I knew u were talking about the Milton dam, boo yah saw the name and was thinking mogadore I think, have you tried minnows down in the spillway. One year a guy was doing good with them than just twisters only, usually some nice perch caught down there also.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been down there 6 or 7 times the last 3 years and only had a good day once. I was there in March or April. The good day was only 1, 17" walleye and 3 keeper size perch. You have to be there at just the right time to catch anything. It gets fished hard in the spring. I caught the walleye on a blade bait and the perch on minnows.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Try some stick baits and vary the speed of your retrieve. If you are wading fish the slack water alongside the island and next pool down below riffles golf course on you right..


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

All good tips, but how is not the issue, WHEN is.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

when the water temps are steady above low 40's


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

All I'm looking for is if they running yet or not


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Not yet ....but soon..next couple of weeks.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

They're not up too the dam yet but theres tons of walleye down stream. You can park just north of the dam on county line road by the bridge. Target current breaks and deeper pools. If you have a kayak, thats the way to go!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry didn't mean to post


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry didn't mean to post


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Down there tues. Couple guys had a six lber. Snagged it right at the gate with a vibe. I caught a 17 in. Male below the island. It had little milt coming out of it... it ate my vibe. It's real close. This melt off high water should be bringing these fish up


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Down there this morning. Blown out. Discharge is 1200 CFS. And will be at that flow for the foreseeable future according to the usace site.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Can u post the link for that dam please I been looking for one for miltins dam but couldn't find it


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Google Milton CFS outflow and it'll be the first link


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

here's a link
http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/Missions/WaterManagement/ReservoirForecast.aspx


----------



## tylor (Jan 8, 2016)

At the spillway now water is way to high they got the gates Opposite from the wall open


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

tylor said:


> At the spillway now water is way to high they got the gates Opposite from the wall open


Catch any?


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's hows it's been all week and will be


----------



## tylor (Jan 8, 2016)

tylor said:


> At the spillway now water is way to high they got the gates Opposite from the wall open





luv fishing said:


> Catch any?


Saw one get caught on the other side if the island that's it


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

If there isn't 20 dudes standing on that wall they ain't there yet


----------



## tylor (Jan 8, 2016)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> If there isn't 20 dudes standing on that wall they ain't there yet


So how long b4 the state makes the wardens learn Spanish and Chinese half the ppl I see there and Berlin don't even speak English ya yell at em for being stupid and they just smile at ya


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Trust me we call the game wardens every year and they don't even bother coming out 90% of the time


----------



## tylor (Jan 8, 2016)

In that case if I see any more cast netting I'll just start throwing rocks lol


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

They understand English just fine!
They just play dumb for their advantage


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

tylor said:


> In that case if I see any more cast netting I'll just start throwing rocks lol


If they are using a cast net off the walls , it's illegal. No use within 1000 feet of any dam..page 17 of regs-. The park rangers have a office down off or rt 18 just past Miller marine on the south side.


----------



## tylor (Jan 8, 2016)

snag said:


> If they are using a cast net off the walls , it's illegal. No use within 1000 feet of any dam..page 17 of regs-. The park rangers have a office down off or rt 18 just past Miller marine on the south side.


Cast netting for game fish is illegal too cuz I'm pretty sure they aren't down there for shad at night during the run


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

tylor said:


> So how long b4 the state makes the wardens learn Spanish and Chinese half the ppl I see there and Berlin don't even speak English ya yell at em for being stupid and they just smile at ya


You sure they aren't Vietnamese or Korean? Or is it all the same? Lol


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

I watched a guy be a castanet last year he was wading across from the rail


----------



## Dvue0412 (Aug 4, 2015)

So how long b4(before) the state makes the wardens learn Spanish and Chinese(.) Half the ppl(people) I see there and (at) Berlin don't even speak English(.) ya(You) yell at em(them) for being stupid and they just smile at ya(you).

-Chinese Guy


----------



## tylor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dvue0412 said:


> So how long b4(before) the state makes the wardens learn Spanish and Chinese(.) Half the ppl(people) I see there and (at) Berlin don't even speak English(.) ya(You) yell at em(them) for being stupid and they just smile at ya(you).
> 
> -Chinese Guy


 Well that wasn't pointed at all of them just the ones that don't speak English


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Has anybody been down there to c how it is? I c their gonna close the gates some tmr


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

I was today nothing but some shad 3 and four open muddy and fast I think a week and it could change


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> I was today nothing but some shad 3 and four open muddy and fast I think a week and it could change


As soon as they slow it down it will only get beter


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, they better close the gates fast! I drove around the launch at Jersey today. That lake is one sorry looking sight water level wise! You couldn't launch a boat there with a crane! Walleye spawn will be a bust near shore due to constantly rising water(might be ok up in the river towards Berlin). Was on my way back from the Niles Fish and Field Report Show. Decent show, TONS of lures and gear, lots of guides, very few boats to look at.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Has any body been down there in the past couple days that could give me an update on level and water flow and If you want if you did any good


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Judging by the flow and water temp I would be VERY surprised if there aren't 30 guys there right now.......


----------



## OHIO STATE WALLEYES (Mar 14, 2016)

Should be soon....temps will rise once again this week


----------

